# Paperwhite 2 won't mount as USB drive on MacBook



## transbeman (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a Paperwhite 2 and a MacBook Pro running High Sierra. A couple of months ago my Paperwhite stopped mounting as a USB drive. I have tried multiple cables; both USB ports; and, tried plugging the cable in both directly and into a powered hub. Sometimes it works. Most of the time it does not. I am pretty sure it is a MacBook issue as it connected to another MacBook the other day on the first try. Any ideas would be VERY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Drivers on the,computer generaly, see if Amazon do drivers for your mac or apple do drivers for the kindle and if so install.
them


----------



## transbeman (Mar 27, 2018)

I've been unable to locate any drivers but thanks for the tip.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

How hard did you look?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201246110


----------



## transbeman (Mar 27, 2018)

That's the Kindle app not a driver.


----------

